# Serious NUb Event



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are some pics from the NUb event at Serious Cigars last week.









It was a struggle for the Mini to jump the curb onto the sidewalk. Luckily there was plenty of "muscle" to accomplish the job.









Sam Leccia applauding everyone for assisting the car onto the curb.









This was definately a tight squeeze! Folding mirrors ... the greatest invention since sliced bread! 









_THE_ rolling table.









Sam hard at work.









Sam the man doing his thang.









Just rolling some NUbs.









Part of CL H-Town crew watching on in amazement: David (dHutch), Frank (Tx-Tuff), Sam (Cypress) & Cliff (Cdowden).









Rachel, Clay (Claverly), Ronda & E.J. (Ecto1)









Mel (Darren's Godiva), Clay & Rachel.









Clay, Mel & Rachel.









Darren (Smokeing Handsome Dude), Mel, Rachel, Ronda, E.J. & Clay.









Stogie and his wife, Diana.









H-Town CL hat presented to Sam.









Sam stayed busy the entire event either rolling smokes or signing boxes.









He doesn't just autograph boxes, he is hell bent on personalizing each and every one. This man is devoted!
View attachment 8480


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn these pics rock! You make it look easy Rhonda!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sweet pics, glad you had fun


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Stogie said:


> Damn these pics rock! You make it look easy Rhonda!


I get by with a little help from my friend. (Post-processing help, that is. )


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Cool pic's looks like everyone really had a blast---Thanks Rhonda!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Great event


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> I get by with a little help from my friend. (Post-processing help, that is. )


I know but your pics always come out better than Troys?? Why is that? j/k


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great pics. Looks like you guys had fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

it was lots of fun. got to see Frank again, and finally meet a few peeps from the board. it was some work getting that Mini into the shop, had to almost take the doors off. you could tell that once Sam L. got it in his mind that the Mini was going inside, he was not giving up until it was done. looking forward to seeing Stogies video of the whole ordeal.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Rhonda!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> looking forward to seeing Stogies video of the whole ordeal.


Thanks...:brick: One more thing to do....haha!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> looking forward to seeing Stogies video of the whole ordeal.





Stogie said:


> Thanks...:brick: One more thing to do....haha!


We'll be on the lookout for it by Thanksgiving, Stogie! :biggrin: (Just kidding, man! )


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow
what an amazing time that must have been
that nub car is such a sweet ride!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a great idea with the hat when u were NY we should have did a mets or yankee hat oh well next time


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That looks like it was an amazing event!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

It was an great event with great people and Rhonda you took some freaking great pictures! They rock!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like a good time. All these Nub event pics every week keep on raising my excitement level.


----------



## jamann (Aug 8, 2008)

that was our first cigar live event. we had a blast!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice pictures...my next career move has GOT to be to the Houston area!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

HTOWN is the place to be. We always have a great time. Sam made this event special. We had dinner with Sam the previous night then hooked up over at Robusto's for drinks and cigar discussions.

All in all, Wednesday and Thursday were great times with good friends, good food, and Sam the Man.

Memories... just made a few more quality deposits in the bank!

Great photo's Rhonda...


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Rhonda you rock! I love these pics, you even made me look good.  It was a great time again with great friends.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome pics there Rhonda...looks like a blast!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Dude


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!


----------

